# Bang's Grammostola porteri



## Bang (Oct 14, 2009)

*0.1 Grammostola porteri*


----------



## Jonathan.Hui (Oct 14, 2009)

G Rosea...?? :?


----------



## skippy (Oct 14, 2009)

they changed it to G porteri for the normal color form. the red color form is now G rosea 

simple, right?:}


----------



## Teal (Oct 14, 2009)

*Wait, so does that mean I have to start calling my girl a G. porteri... after 8 years of being a G. rosea? oh damn it... LOL

*


----------



## Koh_ (Oct 14, 2009)

skippy said:


> they changed it to G porteri for the normal color form. the red color form is now G rosea
> 
> simple, right?:}


wow i didn't know that.
if you don't mind, could you let us know the link we can read ? 
Thanks


----------



## skippy (Oct 14, 2009)

well, here's one link: http://www.tarantulaspiders.com/?q=...hilean-rose-hair-wc-unsexed-sub-adults-adults

i'm not too sure as to where i read it but it's become fairly common usage across the boards:? 

either way, i have both and enjoy them immensly


----------



## Bang (Oct 15, 2009)

*My T is a porteri but when i bought it i was thinkin she was a rosea like so many people.Then i learned the truth.
Rosea is red,porteri is not red  *


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 16, 2009)

My local pet store is selling a G.rosea but they have it listed as like flame burst or something gay like that because it is red in color for $29.99 i think i'll pass.


----------



## skippy (Oct 16, 2009)

i paid $60 for a pair... never regretted it  i already had a female(who is now gravid) and i thought it would be a good project.


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 16, 2009)

skippy said:


> i paid $60 for a pair... never regretted it  i already had a female(who is now gravid) and i thought it would be a good project.


well i may go to the pet store today and try to sex it. if its a female i may take it home, tho i need to get some more peat moss.


----------



## skippy (Oct 16, 2009)

keep it dry if you do 

this is my MM and the gravid female and a couple mating attempt vids: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRT0G5vVnEg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BasPZpAqZzo


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 16, 2009)

skippy said:


> keep it dry if you do
> 
> this is my MM and the gravid female and a couple mating attempt vids: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRT0G5vVnEg
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BasPZpAqZzo


I keep all my tanks bone dry with a water dish.


----------



## GoTerps (Oct 16, 2009)

skippy, 

Would it be possible for you take a ventral image of the "G. rosea" female you pictured in post #11?

Eric


----------



## skippy (Oct 16, 2009)

this is before she molted but you get the idea 
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=12278&catid=member&imageuser=23787
no one ever answered but i figured it out eventually


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 17, 2009)

skippy said:


> this is before she molted but you get the idea
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=12278&catid=member&imageuser=23787
> no one ever answered but i figured it out eventually


I went to the pet store and bought that G.rosea lol.


----------



## skippy (Oct 17, 2009)

congrats!  i really like mine and they're pretty striking after a molt


----------



## seanbond (Oct 17, 2009)

nice looking spida!


----------



## micheldied (Oct 17, 2009)

what happens to all those RCF x NCF babies?

nice rosie (i still call em that )


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Oct 19, 2009)

Mattyb said:


> My local pet store is selling a G.rosea but they have it listed as like flame burst or something gay like that because it is red in color for $29.99 i think i'll pass.





Mattyb said:


> I went to the pet store and bought that G.rosea lol.


ROFL. Like a true addict. I can sympathize.


----------



## Bang (Mar 11, 2012)




----------

